
Ask HN: What companies use User data for good? - eurticket
With the big events with data breaches from companies such as Facebook &#x2F; Cambridge Analytica as well as Equifax coming to light, what is the value from a user perspective of the companies harvesting data and are there any companies that can claim the data is being used for good?
======
ryanholden
All those which are pledged to take initiatives to ensure full conformity with
General Data Protection Regulation (GDPR). If a person doesn't give his or her
agreement for operating their personal data by 05/25/2018 each self-respecting
service owner or company or even a gambling database like
[https://bettingcasinoslots.com/20-free-no-deposit-
bonus/](https://bettingcasinoslots.com/20-free-no-deposit-bonus/) should
permanently delete all the users' data.

------
Regardsyjc
Supposedly 23andMe uses their genetic data of their millions of users for
good, to help research and identify genetic problems/solutions, etc.

